# Stauf's



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Stauf's is in Columbus, Ohio serving wholesale, retail, and mail-order customers throughout the country. Since we opened in 1988, our business has been built on providing the highest quality Arabica coffees, and we do our best to communicate this passion to our customers. We are passionate with the entire process of achieving the finest cup of coffee. Our quest for the perfect cup starts with a search for the best beans. We source the highest-quality Arabica beans from over 20 countries around the world. Once a coffee has met our strict quality standards, we introduce it to our customers. Remember, the proof is in the cup. It is important to purchase high-quality coffees, but unless these coffees are fresh, you are wasting time and money. We roast our coffees to order, by hand, on gas-fired roasters, so your coffee is always at peak flavor and freshness when you receive it. We never compromise our standards, and neither should you.

More...


----------

